# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Downhill - beeindruckt man Mädels?

## FreeriderVin

Hallo zusammen,
Wie vllt ein paar schon wissen, steh ich auf'n Mädel und frage mich, ob mir das downhillen da helfen kann  :Wink: 
Wie ist es bei euch denn, beeindruckt man damit die Mädels, wenn man sagt: "ich fahr Downhill."?
Gilt man dann als Draufgänger?
Klar, im Bett hilft's, wenn man Muskeln hat ^^, aber sonst?
Vllt sind ja ein paar Mädchen da die sagen könnten was sie dazu meinen? Oder Jungs, die Erfahrung damit ham.
Grüße
Vin

----------


## grisch

Sinnloser Thread!
Warum wird sowas nicht von einem Mod. gelöscht???

----------


## Speedtrip

Kommt bei Mädels nicht gut an ... spätestens im Bett nervt es die meisten, daß sie es mit meinem Morewood teilen müssen ...

----------


## FreeriderVin

Ich sehe hier keinen Grund ihn zu löschen, er verstößt gegen keine Regel.

----------


## Speedtrip

Die meisten, ich nenne sie mal "normale" Menschen  :Big Grin: , können mit Downhill doch nichts anfangen. Für die ist es halt Fahrradfahren

----------


## Freeride Downhill

die meisten leute die ich kenne die wissen zwar das ich downhill fahre haben aber trotzdem keine ahnung was ich da mache

----------


## Speedtrip

Manchmal frag ich mich ja selbst was ich da mache  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freeride Downhill

ja Ja !! genau das ... das kenn ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## mankra

Mit nem 30er Schwert beeindruckst die Mädels deutlich mehr.
Unter 30cm: Dann zieht Kohle.
Downhill-Groupies gibt es kaum, also damit wirst keinen Stich machen.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Also nur mit einer Super Monster zu beeindrucken? Die sind halt schon recht rar geworden und sollte man eine haben kann man den Federweg eh nicht nutzen und die Belastung auf den Rahmen steigt doch um einiges.


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

Mädls mit Daunhill beeindrucken? Nö. Möglicherweise findest du eine die tolerant genug ist, dich und deinen Spleen auszuhalten.  :Big Grin:  Siehe Bild.

@grisch: Dr. Sommer, ich bitte Sie, das ist doch Ihr Tätigkeitsbereich.  :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Devil:

----------


## Reign

Find den Thread hier echt klasse!  :Way To Go: Schon lange nicht mehr soviel gelacht, hier im Forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## easyrider23

@qftsp  außerdem schauts dann a blöd aus wenn ma net fahren kann mit so einer riesen super monster oder?

na aber im ernst is sicher besser als golfspielen oder ball über die schnur .....
aber wie bei allem kommts drauf an wie ma sich präsentiert ...

scheinst ja nicht so ein Alfatierchen zu sein - sowas zieht auch meistens bei den mädels - zumindest dast soweit kommt dass du mitm 30er punkten kannst 
aber am besten "ein herz" nehmen und anreden und keine angst da gehts allen typen gleich

----------


## FreeriderVin

@Reign: Ja, find ich auch  :Big Grin: 
@easyrider23: Ne, bin eher der von den Alphajungs als Freund angenomme, schüchterne Junge der daneben steht  :Wink: 
PS: ich fahr schon ein paar Jährchen, also denk ich ich kann einigermaßen fahren ^^

----------


## Glenmor

dieser thread und drunta de anzeige  :Big Grin: 



i was schon nicht mehr was wie gmeint is vorlauter eindeutiga Zweideutigkeit  :Yay2:

----------


## el panecillo

> Wie vllt ein paar schon wissen, steh ich auf'n Mädel


Gut zu wissen!

----------


## RedCat

Ach Jungs was habt ihr da wieder für einen Thread...

Ich bin übrigens ein Mädel, für uns Mädels hat es Vorteile , vor allem wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin. Da will nachher jeder Mann behilflich sein und mit mir fahren  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Sorbas

> und mit mir fahren

 soviel zum Thema zweideutig *gg*

----------


## Glenmor

für mi gibts momentan nur eine und de hob i im internet bestellt....
.... Propain Rage  :Big Grin: 

oba ab u zu mach i an klan abstecher mit da Lapierre  :Tongue:

----------


## cyberuhu

> Hallo zusammen,
> Wie vllt ein paar schon wissen, steh ich auf'n Mädel und frage mich, ob mir das downhillen da helfen kann 
> Wie ist es bei euch denn, beeindruckt man damit die Mädels, wenn man sagt: "ich fahr Downhill."?
> Gilt man dann als Draufgänger?
> Klar, im Bett hilft's, wenn man Muskeln hat ^^, aber sonst?
> Vllt sind ja ein paar Mädchen da die sagen könnten was sie dazu meinen? Oder Jungs, die Erfahrung damit ham.
> Grüße
> Vin


Also hör mal, ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint?

Natürlich gilt man als Draufgänger und klar, man schleppt damit auch jede Menge Mädels ab.
Schließlich war das auch der Grund warum ich damals überhaupt zu biken begann.
Und das ich es bis heute noch nicht richtig kann spielt eigentlich keine Rolle. Hauptsache ich kann am Wochenende damit prahlen.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

Meine Freundin heisst übrigens Wilson. Ich weiss, ein etwas eigenartiger Name fürn Mädel. Aber hey, mit ihr gehts einfach derart geil den Berg runter...

----------


## lukas p.

wenn du mit downhillen geld verdienst und du berühmt bist dann kommen die mädels wie von selbst^^
aber so musst du noch selber initative ergreifen. bei einme gespräch mit nem mädel kann man das schon mal erwähnen das macht dich vllt interessanter da sie fragen wird was das sei. aber sie damit zutexten kann jedoch auch in die hose gehen.

----------


## klana_radikala

naja, wen man mit nem mädl über downhill redet kommt meistens sowas wie: "kannst du damit auch tricks?"
wen man ihnen das ganze dann mal erklährt steigens dir spätestens bei wörtern wie "dämpfungskartusche", "radhebungskurve" oder "hinterbaukinematik" aus

besser n bmw oder n großen trekker kaufen

ein 6000€ bike in einem 1000€ auto zieht die mädls auf jeden fall auch nicht an

aaaaber: du könntest einfach mal verdreckt und verschwitzt frisch vom trek die dame deiner wahl bei der arbeit besuchen (bei mir wars damals ne kellnering), sie hat zugegeben dass es ihr gefallen hat, der rest der belegschaft hat aber ka freud mit gatschige leid im café

----------


## big-hit-rider

)))))ein 6000€ bike in einem 1000€ auto zieht die mädls auf jeden fall auch nicht an(((( danke klana_radikala... damit hast du mein leben in völlig neue bahnen geleitet   :Idea:

----------


## klana_radikala

bitte gern geschehen  :Mr. Red: 

außerdem braucht das bike zielmich viel platz was einem einige andere sachen noch zusätzlich erschwert  :Twisted:

----------


## big-hit-rider

gilt das eigentlich auch für bikes das manche mit übertrieben teurem gerät eine mangelde hosenausstattung kompensieren wollen wie bei autos?

----------


## mankra

Das mit dem Auto ist so ein Blödsinn. Es gibt genügend, die fahren starke Fahrzeuge aus Spaß. 
Net das Fahrzeug macht aus einem nen Poser, sondern der Einsatz.

Wie man bei den Radlfahrer, speziell am Gardasee genügend Poser sieht, die am Vormittag schon in den Lokalen sitzen und wenn man zurückkommt noch immer, gibt's auch PKW Fahrer (das fängt aber schon in der Golfklasse an), die mit der polierten Karre mit schönen Alufelgen auf der Tankstelle abhängen oder an Fußgängerstarken Straßen "cruisen" und dann gibt's aber auch Sportwagenfahrer, die Spaß mit dem Auto haben und nicht mit dem Herzeigen.

----------


## big-hit-rider

@mankra... war ja nicht ganz ernst gemeint mit meinem kommentar. ich kenn auch besitzer von " eisdielen-bikes"

----------


## Reinz

Erklärt doch alles:

----------


## FreeriderVin

Haha, danke Leute für eure Tipps und "Tipps", werd' einfach mal ausprobieren was am meisten zieht.
Ride on
Vin

----------


## FreeriderVin

So, mal die neuesten Meldungen zum Thema Nati:
Hab sie heut einfach mal angesprochen, mich für meine Kumpels entschuldigt, die sie mit Anrufen getriezt haben (auf meiner Geburtstagsparty, allerdings ohne mein Einverständnis  :Mad:  ), und hab gefragt ob wir uns mal treffen könnten.
Ergebnis: Sie hat im Moment keine Zeit. Ob's ne Ausrede oder Ernst ist, keine Ahnung ...
So, jetzt ist offiziell die Gelegenheit, um darüber zu lachen  :Big Grin: 
Greetz

----------


## el panecillo

Dir ist bewusst, dass das hier ein öffentliches Forum ist - und nicht dein persönliches Tagebuch?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hehe...sie liest sicher mit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## laubry

Gibts den guten alten Doktor Sommer eigentlich noch?

----------


## FreeriderVin

@ q FTS p:
Ne, sicher nicht! Die kennt das Forum ned, und meinen Usernamen schon gar nicht  :Big Grin: 
@ Laubry:
Den gibt's schon noch, aber Ich glaub der mag mich nicht ^^
Greetz
Vin

----------


## willi

> und hab gefragt ob wir uns mal treffen könnten.
> Ergebnis: Sie hat im Moment keine Zeit. Ob's ne Ausrede oder Ernst ist, keine Ahnung ...


Sei froh: Mädchen halten dich nur vom Biken ab, weil sie Zeit mit dir verbringen wollen. :Big Grin: 

Warscheinlich geht *sie* in dem Fall lieber Biken. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FreeriderVin

Nicht doch, sie ist Leichtathletikerin (schreibt man das so?), und selbst wenn sie Zeit hätte und sie mit mir verbringen würde (was toll wäre  :Wink:  ), würd ich oft genug zum biken kommen  :Smile: 
Sie und das Biken besitzen je 49,5% Gedanken von mir, der Rest sind unwichtige Sachen wie Schule und so xD

----------


## Glenmor

1% für schule is aber vadammt viel! das sind fast 15min!!  :EEK!: 
ah!  :Idea:  große pause, versteh  :Stick Out Tongue: 

na, ernsthaft: lei nit locker lassn, höflich sein, aufmerksam sein, öfters mal anquatschn wegn iwas was dir an ihr aufgfalln is, blablabla
iein geschwafl anfangen, wo sie viel erzähln kann und zumindest so tun alsob zuhörn würdst  :Big Grin:  
weiba redn einfoch gern und mögns wenn gut zuhörn oder mindestens so tun kanst  :Wink: 

sofern dir mit "genug zeit zum biken übrig" sicha bist  :Smirk:

----------


## hme640

Frauen? Sind das die mit der  komischen rille in der mitte? I hab ghört dass die  bei vielen schnellen aufeinanderfolgenden schlägen relativ stark verhärten besonders wennst die zugstufe  zu langsam fahrst...ausserdem sollen die 2013er modelle no net ganz ausgereift sein...i find die schaun a bissi aus wie a trek...

ballet,rhythmische sportgymnastik,synchronschwimmen,eiskunstlauf,yoga  ,pilates - das würd ich machen wenn ich nicht jedes mal in der gondel süsse typen kennenlernen würde ...

Downhill ist ein so MÄNNLICHER sport dass sogar die meisten frauen  die biken männlich wirken...

Du beeindruckst das mädel mit dem sprung über das 5m gap...dann kommt der typ der das 10m gap springt...

Ein hardcore bikenerdforum ist genau der richfige ort für  derartige fragen...

Vielleicht etwas offtopic: ein kumpel und ich haben neulich so lange auf ein 29er gestarrt bis wir begannen uns zärtlich zu berühren-sind wir jetzt schwul?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ka Sorge...die 14er Modelle gibt's eh scho bald, aber wahrscheinlich nur in limitierter Stückzahl.

----------


## FreeriderVin

.......... Das muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?

----------


## FreeriderVin

Ähm ja, was sagte ich vorhin von wegen sie kennt den Thread nicht? Tja, Pustekuchen!  :Mad: 
Man, wie hat sie ihn gefunden?!?
Da verwendet man (zumindest mehr oder weniger) einen Decknamen und dann sowas! Ich wette da hat sich einer verplappert...

----------


## laubry

Dann hat sich die Sache also erledigt und der Thread kann geschlossen werden?

----------


## FreeriderVin

Keine Ahnung, ich hoff einfach mal das Beste...

----------


## Glenmor

dazu kanst nur 1 sagn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaG5SAw1n0c

----------


## Dubstep-Downhiller

was würdest du dazu sagen wenn einer der alphajungs mit deiner geliebten rummachen würde ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## BATMAN

auf Rennen gibts immer ein paar leichte Mädels aus den umliegenden Dörfern
da kann man schon punkten wenn man aus einer Stadt kommt  :Mr. Red: 
in Deiner Altersklasse solltest da was finden

----------


## FreeriderVin

@Dubstep-Downhiller:
Ich würde mich entweder aufregen oder unendlich traurig sein. Hoffentlich tritt das nie ein...
@Batman:
Na, wenn man verliebt ist kann man nicht einfach sagen:"oh, ich vergess sie jetzt mal und mach mit der da rum", zumindest ich kann das nicht  :Smile:

----------


## BATMAN

Vor der großen Liebe muß man mit kleinen Schritten anfangen  :Big Grin: 

Wenn das Mädel Dich jetzt noch nicht toll findet, ist es wurscht ob Du DH, MX oder Tretboot fährst.

----------


## georg

> Da verwendet man (zumindest mehr oder weniger) einen Decknamen und dann sowas! Ich wette da hat sich einer verplappert...


 Gaaanz sicher..  :Lol:  Vermutlich hats ihr ein gewisser Obama geflüstert.  :Devil:

----------


## FreeriderVin

@Batman:
Hast Recht  :Wink: 
@Georg:
Wieso Obama? Ich wette es war N***...  :Mad:

----------


## Tyrolens

Deckname.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## FreeriderVin

... Sie hat mir heute einen Korb gegeben!  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  Ich verzweifle!

Schwacher Trost: Downhill We mit 'nem Kumpel am Schwarzgrat  :Embarrassment:

----------


## georg

Naja, dann ist es immerhin nicht dazu gekommen: www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GPpnyfKIR0
 :Big Grin:   :Devil:

----------


## FreeriderVin

Ist das positiv? Na ja, wie man's nimmt, es is trotzdem scheiße  :Frown:  Ich fühl mich hundeelend

----------


## laubry

Mein herzlichstes Beileid. Hier noch eine kleine Aufmunterung:

Why Bicycles Are Better Than Women 

1. Bicycles don't pregnant.
2. You can ride your bicycle any time of the month.
3. Bicycles don't have parents.
4. Bicycles don't whine unless something is really wrong.
5. You can share your bicycles with your friends.
6. Bicycles don't care how many other bicycles you've ridden.
7. When riding, you and your bicycle can arrive at the same time.
8. Bicycles don't care how many other bicycles you have now.
9. Bicycles don't care if you look at other bicycles.
10. Bicycles don't care if you buy bicycle magazines.
11. You'll never hear, "Suprise, you're goning to own a new bicycle"
unless you go out and buy one yourself.
12. If your bicycle goes flat, you can fix it.
13. If your bicycle is too loose, you can tighten it.
14. If your bicycle gets misaligned, you don't have to discuss
politics with it.
15. You can have a black bicycle and bring it home to your parents.
16. You don't have to be jealous of the guy who works on your bicycle.
17. If you say bad things to your bicycle, you don't have to apologize
before you ride it again.
18. You can ride your bicycle as long as you want and it wont get
sore.
19. You can stop riding your bicycle as soon as you want and it wont
get frustrated.
20. Your parents wont remain in touch with your old bicycle after you
dump it.
21. Bicycles don't get headaches.
22. Bicycles don't insult you if you're a bad rider.
23. Your bicyle never wants a night out with other bicycles.
24. Bicycles don't care if you're late.
25. You don't have to take a shower before you ride your bicycle.
26. If your bicycle doesn't look good, you can paint it or get better
parts.
27. You can ride your bicycle the first time you meet it without
having to take it to dinner, see a movie, or meet its mother.
28. The only protection you need to wear when riding your bicycle is a
decent helment.
29. When in mixed company, you can talk about what a great ride you
had the last time you were on your bicycle.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Fänd i aber praktisch, wenn mei Radl schwanger werden könnte. Dann könnt i mei Enduro mitn Downhiller kreuzen und würd endlich einen Parkfreerider kriegen  :Wink:

----------


## FreeriderVin

@laubry:
Vielen Dank für dein Beileid, die Liste ist witzig, heitert mich etwas auf  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glenmor

geile liste  :Big Grin: 
auch wenn a klein bissl rasistisch (15.)  :Wink:

----------


## Glenmor

> Fänd i aber praktisch, wenn mei Radl schwanger werden könnte. Dann könnt i mei Enduro mitn Downhiller kreuzen und würd endlich einen Parkfreerider kriegen


biete reinrassiges zuchtbike zur vortpflanzung (rechnung vorhanden)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Carbon sollts halt schon sein, das Aluzeugs stirbt ja eh aus.
Hätte da einen Downhiller...süßer Pole halb Carbon, halb Alu...

----------


## laubry

> Hätte da einen Downhiller...süßer Pole halb Carbon, halb Alu...


Würde perfekt zu meiner kanadischen Alles-Schluckerin passen. Ebenfalls ein Mischwesen aus Carbon und Alu. Mei, das gäbt was schönes.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ja irgendwas mit Carbonhintern bräuchts noch für Vollcarbon...

----------


## Glenmor

dafür könnt meine lapierre-stute herhalten...

wenn ma bech ham kommt aba vollalu u nit vollcarbon raus  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wäre laut Mendel die Chance für einen Vollcarbonrenner 25%  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freeride Downhill

das hab ich grad in bio ....   ich würd n downhiller mit nem slopstyler kreuzen weil dann könnt ich vom slopstyle direkt die dh-strecke runter. Ob man damit einen tailwhip machen kann .....  :Confused:

----------


## Glenmor

ääääääääääääääää...

----------


## mankra

Jetzt versteh ich, was der TE meinte:

----------


## FreeriderVin

Bin mit TE ich gemeint? Thread Ersteller?

----------


## Dubstep-Downhiller

Was ist jetzt los mit deiner großen Liebe?Hast Verkackt bei ihr oder hast schon ne neue??
Also wenn man nicht gerade andere Leute richtig nervt und überhaupt keine Freunde hat kann so was als Downhiller eigentlich nicht passieren.
Aber trotzdem viel Glück auf deiner anscheinend hoffnungslosen Suche.

----------


## BATMAN

a) Dubstep ist kacke
b) mal bissl die Füße still halten und die Leute nich so blöd anmachen

Fröhliche Weihnachten

----------


## Dubstep-Downhiller

In Deutschland herrscht doch Meinungsfreiheit oder wo lebst du??
Ich wünsch euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!!

----------


## Dubstep-Downhiller

In Franken da gelten andere Gesetze.Des hab ich nicht gewusst.
Sorry tut mir echt richtig Leid!!!
Also feier schön Weihnachten im Frankenland

----------


## FreeriderVin

@Dubstepdownhiller: Dir auch  :Big Grin: 
@Batman: Dir auch

----------


## Dubstep-Downhiller

Ja wie siehts jetzt aus??
Vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen

----------


## FreeriderVin

Ne, ist mehr oder weniger vorbei.
Danke für dein Interesse  :Thank You!:

----------


## BATMAN

Eine Meinung haben und andere als Mitläufer in einem Thread dumm anmachen um zu den coolen Kiddies zu gehören sind zwei paar Schuhe.

Mach das Thema jetzt mal dicht.
Was Gescheites kommt da eh nicht mehr bei raus.

----------

